

Ask HN: Easy HTML to Wordpress conversion? - az

I have a lot of HTML files that I want to make available on the web on a Wordpress website.<p>Is there an easy solution to upload them and convert them to Wordpress?
======
johnmurch
Take a look at <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/import-html-pages/>

~~~
az
Thanks!

Now I have to figure out how to create the file hierarchy and get my css files
included.

